# First aid kit



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Been meaning to equip my shop with one of these, just haven't found one I liked. I've seen the $10 ones at various stores, but recently I saw that HD and Lowe's started carrying a $20 'industrial' kit.

Wondering if anyone purchased one of these, or has a similar price point that is their favorite.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

When I set up my new shop I got a fire extinguisher but a first aid kit did not enter my mind. Maybe wishful thinking. I think it a good idea and plan on picking one up now. 
Tom


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

The One from Home Depot is good it has all the Basics and then some. Even a Bee sting kit

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

